# waving from NJ



## blueikaos (Oct 18, 2011)

Hello everyone, I'm Rebecca. I'm 27 years old. I joined this site about 4 hours ago and I've been browsing the props thread with my jaw hanging. You people are so creative! I hope to be as creative when it comes time for me make my own props.

Halloween has always been my favorite. I just can't get enough of it!:coolkin:

I live in a one bedroom apartment with my fiance. Not much room for crafting. My scrapbooking has even taken the backburner since we moved in.

I work at a haunt for the month of October (this is my second year) and while I love it, I also miss out on weekends for the month so my time is limited. I will just have to start super early like most of you folk do! :googly:

Excited to share some ideas and get to know you all!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

welcome Rebecca


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi Rebecca! Welcome to the forum. Come in, look around, stay awhile. We just love fresh blood.


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## ouizul1 (May 22, 2010)

Welcome, aboard! You hang around here long and that apartment is gonna fill up fast!! :biggrineton:


----------



## pumkinking (Oct 3, 2011)

Waving back at you from NJ. :smilekin: Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

YAY....another NJ haunter! Welcome! This forum is great for getting ideas and getting feedback on your props. What part of Jersey are you from?


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

OK..guess I should do this formally..lol. Welcome to the forum! She's up near you Sharon! And yes, I already invited her to join us, or any of the other NJ groups!


----------



## blueikaos (Oct 18, 2011)

Thanks for the welcomes everyone!

yes, Trishaanne filled me in on the make and take groups. I'd love to check them out sometime!

I live in Edison, work my full time job in the New Brunswick area and work part time in October at a haunt in East Windsor.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

hey & welcome.


----------



## SpankyBaby (Oct 6, 2011)

Welcome Rebecca!!!....You'll be hooked!!...lol


----------



## blueikaos (Oct 18, 2011)

I already am SpankyBaby! Already am.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Welcome to Haunt Forum!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum!!!!


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

From a Fellow New Jersian, Welcome to the Forum!. Trishanne is right, You would relish a visit to one of the NJ MnT groups. Good people and Lots of Fun


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Haunting big or small is alright by me!

ScreamingScarecrow Screams&#8230;


----------

